# How many do you think she'll have?? UPDATED PICS!!



## jerebear7 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am soooo excited for our 'baby goat' (thats what we call her) to have baby goat(s)!! I really wanna know how many she will have! My family is going back and forth guessing, so what do you guys think? I think 1, my brother thinks 2 and everyone else changes their minds daily LOL. She is 17 weeks along, and has a pretty good udder coming along for this being her first time! She was bred to a buckskin buck, and i cannot wait to see what color the baby is! but i was reading online that genetics have a role in how many babies she will have. her mom had just one baby (our goat), her grandma had triplets and quadruplets each time, from what we were told. the buck we bred her to, all the does he previously bred had twins or triplets. So what do you guys think? also, since she is 17 weeks along, will she get much bigger than she is now? so excited to see what you guys think! 

Top view:











Side view:





Attempt at an udder pic:


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 19, 2012)

Since its her 1st time and shes rather small Id say just one.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 19, 2012)

Cute girl!


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> Cute girl!


I guess one.  I was right on my guess of two on another one.  I'm a BYC gal that came on while they were putting up the new site..and I got hooked on the farm animals..especially the moms ready to birth, and then those cute babies!


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll guess two cause I've noticed how big they can get in the last few days.  A boy and a girl.



			
				Cynthia12 said:
			
		

> Ariel72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BYC...Me too!  I'm just lov'n it all.  Always so much to learn about every species.  I feel so blessed to be able to have these critters in my life.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 19, 2012)

I say two also. Lol
She is a pretty girl and gonna make some pretty babies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

hhmmmm.... 1or2


----------



## Cynthia12 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh man, now the waiting.  

 Hey, two from BYC keeping an eye on things over here.  This baby stuff is fun. They are sooo darn cute!  Just about as cute as the baby chicks I got today..one still half in the egg...close now.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 19, 2012)

She's adorable! I say she'll have 2


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 3, 2012)

As Spotz is now a lot closer to her due date, (due on the 12th), I wanna know how many you guys think she will have now? She's gotten quite a bit bigger since i posted this at first. This is our first pregnant doe, so we don't have any expiriences to compare with based on size, LOL.

back view.





side view.





top view.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll guess twins!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> I'll guess twins!


thanks for your insight!! thats what we are hoping for!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> MrsDieselEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3. That's what I think.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> jerebear7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


three would be great as well! just hoping not 1 big baby! thanks for your input!! really appreciated!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

I also guess 2.  That's what I think our doe will have too. They are due about the same time


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I also guess 2.  That's what I think our doe will have too. They are due about the same time


aww! awesome! do you have pics of your doe, so i can compare? sorry, its just hard to find pics of goats online that are at the same time of pregnancy as spotz.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

lots of them right here:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16657

follow it til the 2nd set of pics those are today.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> lots of them right here:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16657
> 
> follow it til the 2nd set of pics those are today.


thanks so much! she is sooo stinkin cute!!! love love love the color!! she looks pretty close in size as our doe and udder looks about the same size as well!! is she a nigerian? i hope you have a safe and uneventful kidding with her! cant wait to see her babies! just out of curiosity, what color is the buck she was bred to?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

jerebear7 said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe he was white. (I follow her!) but, ask Satyrical.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 4, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> lots of them right here:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16657
> 
> follow it til the 2nd set of pics those are today.


Also, I am so JEALOUS of her shave job! It looks amazing! I'm gonna attempt spotz's shave again tonight with our new clippers.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you. I sure hope all of our kiddings are uneventful & we get some pretty & healthy babies. Yes, she is pure bred Nigerian & so is our buck. He is light gold with dark gold spots on his registration but he really does look white just like smallfarmgirl says  

I was surprised her shave job turned out so well to tell the truth. It's not perfect but it's not the hack job I expected it to be lol. We did use brand new clippers but they were only $14 at Ross. I do get quite a bit of practice with clippers though I do all the boy haircuts in this household  lol.


----------

